# Neighborhood WROL plan



## ihaveMANHIDE (Oct 6, 2012)

Be sure to plan with your neighbors and work out good tactics you can use in case of WROL or SHTF situations. Whichs houses will be the strong points, baracade off certain streets to create a bottle neck if people come in lookimg to do harm. I know it seems a little extreme. But its better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

It would probably be best to get to know _who they are_ first.

There are some neighbors down the street from me I would never hand an operable and loaded firearm to.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Depending on where you live and who your neighbors are this may not be practical or safe. While I completely agree that surviving is much easier in a group setting, I would encourage everyone to feel their neighbors out before springing a WROL/SHTF plan on them. It could backfire if you aren't completely sure you can trust your neighbors.


----------



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

My neighbors think Im nuts cause I work so much on my place ( they don't realize it's all prep work ) if they did they would really think I lost my mind . So there is know way to talk to them about this senerio


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I know a couple of my neighbors and I trust them but the rest I wouldn't know if I tripped over them. If this is your plan you might want to host an annual block barbecue, christmas party, or some other get together as a group of strangers will be less effective.

My MIL lives in a neighborhood where they look out for each other now. Their kids grew up together and they have a strong community feeling. This plan would work for them.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

If I take inventory of my neighborhood I would have an interesting spread of people. I have two military officers, another LEO, a few retired couples (two of whom are retired LEO's), a house with 4 young female college co-eds and one family of dirt bags. Rest assured who I joined up with and who I didn't would be based on what they were bringing to the table.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm in NJ. Most of my neighbors don't even know how to shoot a firearm safely.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Geek999 said:


> Most of my neighbors don't even know how to shoot a firearm safely.


A common occurrence here; even if they could shoot a firearm safely, I don't trust their ability to discriminate between friendlies and foes.

Or worse yet, to be confronted by a clear foe - only to have their weapon removed from them - because they didn't have the wherewithal to perform their duty to protect. For some people, following through on the trigger is a step they cannot take easily due to psychological barriers.


----------



## Cast-Iron (Nov 8, 2013)

This is an interesting concept. While I applaud anyone's efforts to better prepare for any of the possible scenarios which could threaten their life or property, I also believe this is best done with a high degree of operational security and here's why. 

There are three classification levels for events that any natural disaster or man-made event will fall into. I also believe that people don't usually show their true colors until faced with the type of adversities likely to be experienced at the most severe of these event levels. If they turn out to be sociopaths, do you really want them in your innermost circle? 

Most of the events that we are likely to face in our lives will be some type of natural disaster. An event which may have widespread but short lived duration for most of the effected population. These are often more of an inconvenience than life threatening although there could be some isolated cases of injuries and or deaths. Think forest fire, ice storms, flooding, tornadoes and such. These events are survivable at an individual level with just some common sense and having few if any special preps to fall back on.

Level two events are somewhat more destructive and could involve the temporary but extended loss of public services (think Katrina). There will be a much greater tendency for some degree of societal breakdown. Personal security becomes an even greater concern for people facing these types of events. Therefore they are better addressed with small close knit groups like extended family, trusted co-workers, or close friends to provide whatever security measures are necessary for the safety of the group.

The third and most severe event level would be some type of widespread event which will likely result in some kind of domino effect. A catastrophe which exceeds our response capacity at any and all levels. Widespread nuclear contamination, pandemic, or CME/EMP are but a few possibilities for events at this highest level. Under this scenario, I would imagine any attempt to defend a city, neighborhood, or even a city block would be an exercise in futility as deteriorating conditions would make the situation progressively worse. I would expect mass casualties from an event of this magnitude. During the immediate aftermath of such an event, as survival of the fittest runs its course, I would only include neighbors in my planning if they also fell into either the family, trusted co-worker, or close friend categories. Since I believe cities would be highly undesirable under level three type events, there would be little need to include any casual neighbors in my preparations. The best I can do for those folks is to share my concerns and perhaps motivate them to make their own preps while they still have the opportunity.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't see much advantage in trying to organize folks who haven't even acquired generators after experiencing hurricane Sandy.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I won't be organizing anyone I don't plan on providing food & supplies for or am sure they have ample supplies of their own. We might be invaded by a gang of zombies & die but sharing supplies with 6 times more people than I planned is certain death.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

tsrwivey said:


> We might be invaded by a gang of zombies & die but sharing supplies with 6 times more people than I planned is certain death.


That is most likely a far bigger challenge than organizing a defense force. Keeping your starving neighbors from tearing your door off its hinges may easily be the more viable threat.


----------



## Grape Ape (Oct 28, 2008)

Sentry18 said:


> If I take inventory of my neighborhood I would have an interesting spread of people. I have two military officers, another LEO, a few retired couples (two of whom are retired LEO's), a house with 4 young female college co-eds and one family of dirt bags. Rest assured who I joined up with and who I didn't would be based on what they were bringing to the table.


Yep, I agree shoot everyone but the 4 young female college co-eds. Gather up all their supplies and weapons and Bug in Place. Grub guns and babes. If you don't survive TEOTW well you will have a lot of fun trying.


----------



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

Our BOL is in a rural area a community of preppers with its own self-defense force
As far as my community in the city they are a bunch of Libs that do not even have guns they are a total waste.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

frankd4 said:


> Our BOL is in a rural area a community of preppers with its own self-defense force
> As far as my community in the city they are a bunch of Libs that do not even have guns they are a total waste.


Sounds like me, but not quite that bad!

Mostly, the folks that live around me in town are just too old (many in their 80's) to have fast reactions. Some of my female neighbors are just too scared to talk about "what might happen" and would definitely be too scared to defend anyone in a fire fight.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> ........ a house with 4 young female college co-eds .......... Rest assured who I joined up with and who I didn't would be based on what they were bringing to the table.


yes.. I definitely know who I would "hook up" with and rescue.. and I think some of those bring a lot to the .. uhm.. table


----------

